# Newbie needs help please



## nrwilliamson24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello all, I am new to archery. Just bought my first bow about a month ago, 2011 Diamond Outlaw. I love it. I have been wanting to buy one for a while now and finally pulled the trigger on one. It took me about a week get the sight all dialed in. I am shooting very well out to 50 yards. Today I desided to put my broadheads on and see if there was much of a difference. Muzzy 3 blades on gold tip arrows. I could not believe the differece. I was shooting way high and to the right. I finally just put the bow down after loosing an arrow. I don't know what to do. Do my blades need to match up with the fletchings on the arrows. Are there any broadheads out there that shoot like field tips. I am at a loss right now and don;t know what to do. Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Who tuned your bow?
Who tuned your broadheads?

Tuning a bow to get your field points and broadheads to hit the same spot can be pain-staking to say the least. Or sometimes it all just falls into place. 

Sounds like you need some help on tuning. From something as simple as noc height to cam timing can all play a factor in a great shooting accurate bow. It ia relatively impossible for me to explain to a newbie the process of fine tuning over the Internet. Although Easton has a great web page on tuning. Do a search and learn the basics. It would be to your benefit to find an experienced archer to help you. 

Good luck.


----------



## nrwilliamson24 (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought the bow new. I guess I just assumed that it was tuned and ready to go. I will look at the easton site to get more info. thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

if your gonna hunt you must practice with the hunting heads, forget the field tips shoot what your gonna hunt with..... tune the bow for them..when hunting season is over then break out the field tips....or go buy a target bow.......


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

rarpUrbaxia said:


> Hi Very recently I am at home with no job because of bad economic conditions, I am eagerly finding vacancy. Please inform me what is the best website to look for best Jobs.


Lets see. Your on an American archery website looking for a job and your located in China? No wonder your unemployed.....your not a very fart smeller are ya.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> if your gonna hunt you must practice with the hunting heads, forget the field tips shoot what your gonna hunt with..... tune the bow for them..when hunting season is over then break out the field tips....or go buy a target bow.......


Mike is absolutely right! Broadheads fly differently than field points because the blades are basically steel fletching on the front of the arrow. 

Two things more about broadheads. One, spin your arrows to be sure that the broadhead is aligned with the shaft of the arrow. Second, once you have practiced with your broadheads, resharpen them. The sharper a broadhead, the better they will do the job they are intended for. Many broadheads are not sharp enough out of the package. The phrase that is often used is "scary sharp". I'm not exactly sure what that means, but sharper is better.

One strategy is to have separate practice heads and hunting heads. Can be a little expensive to do it this way.

Allen


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

subconsciously said:


> Lets see. Your on an American archery website looking for a job and your located in China? No wonder your unemployed.....your not a very fart smeller are ya.


To the contrary..... I think he is a fart smeller!


----------

